

Ask HN: Why is Optomizely on the frontpage with no voting and no discussion? - bumped

Seriously, why?
======
dustingetz
YC job post, they fixed the title to reflect this better

~~~
harold
I think it's a very dumb way to advertise. No matter what side of the aisle
they are on politically, they alienate a considerable percentage of potential
employees/customers with that strategy.

~~~
michaeldhopkins
I'm a conservative and I was only offended by the barely descriptive landing
page.

------
nhangen
Yuck, didn't see it until now, but as a customer, it's enough to make me
cancel.

~~~
Zakuzaa
Really?

~~~
nhangen
Yes, because I'm not an Obama fan, and the last thing I want to do is help him
get elected. It's not that I want to go out of my way to cause trouble, but I
do have my preferences.

It just doesn't feel right to me, and I can easily find a replacement.

